# Another Psychic Computer Game!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

2 days ago I posted a Psychic Computer game. It was rather easy for the folks to see right through it and within a few hours after I posted it Bvr01Fvr cracked it. Here's another one which I believe may be a bit more difficult to solve.  

http://digicc.com/fido/


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Subtracting two numbers with the same digits will produce a number whose digits add up to 9.

Example:
5321 - 1235= 4086
4+0+8+6 = 18
1+8 = 9

So, if you choose a digit and give me the other three, all I have to do is add up the digits, as I did above, and subtract the number I get from 9 to get the number you selected.

You keep: 8
You give me: 064

0+6+4=10
1+0=1
9-1=8
Your number is: 8


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

By golly Dr. Watson...Good job!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You TSG people are way too smart. Good job Ratboy for cracking my latest Physhic Computer game. If I find anymore I will post them here.  :up:


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

GoJoAGoGo
Not everyone! This Dim bulb here still does not understand how it works even with the explaination in front of me.

Example:
I keep 7
Give you 543
5+4+3=12
1+2=3
9-3=6
6 is not my number!

Math was always my weak subject!   

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

davey:

6 would have to be the number if 543 are the others. You must of made a mistake earlier in the calculation. The 4 numbers will always add up to a multiple of 9 in this case 5+4+3+6=18. Try it again and I bet you will be correct this time. :up:


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

davey7549

I think you forgot to tell us what two numbers you used to get the four digits - 7, 5, 4, 3. To quote Ratboy, "Subtracting two numbers with the same digits will produce a number whose digits add up to 9." But the sum of your digits = 10. 7+5+4+3=19 Add the two digits in 19 (1+9) and the final sum is = 10. The puzzle only works if you subtract two numbers with the same digits. 

For example:

8469
6498
____
1971 = 1+9+7+1=18 Add the two digits in 18 (1+8) and the final sum = 9.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ah.... that is the part I didn't understand!



> The puzzle only works if you subtract two numbers with the same digits


Much better! Thought my dim bulb was going out!   

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

davey:

I knew you would get it.


----------

